# Bent shaft on TRS24



## James Evans (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi,
I've got a TRS24 that's about 20 years old, or more. It's been working fine and is about all the machine I need. One of my nieghbors was using it this morning and when he brought it back he said he got a large rock jamed in the blade. It now appears that the shaft that drives the empeller blades must be bent. There is a shimmy when the blades are running, and if I look at the blades while turning they appear to be moving back and forth from left to right, about an inch or so. Stupid shear pins failed to shear I guess. Anyway, getting a replacement shaft looks to be impossible. Does anyone know if it si possible to straighten a bent shaft? What kind of shop would be able to do something like that? Anyone our there parting out a TRS22, TRS24, TRS26, TRX24, or TRX26? The parts breakdown says they all have the same shaft. The part number appears to be M118109.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF.
Your best bet would be to find an OPE repair shop in your area. The older the better. Lots of the older guys keep several parts machines out back.


----------

